# How NOT to wear a helmet



## Rebus (Jun 11, 2004)

There was a story on the news Thursday about this giant friggin snake carcass floating in some pond near a Tampa Bay nature trail.

The only bicyclist they could find to talk to was this nice young lady:


















Here's the story. 
https://tinyurl.com/y5yo9g

Now, I've tried my helmet on backwards, but only when I was screwing around, and it's not very comfortable. Why would anyone try to wear it like this? And why doesn't someone correct this for the poor woman before she kills herself? :madman:

Oh lord.


----------



## keeb (Sep 20, 2006)

it's just hard to look at that poor woman without laughing out loud. It's gotta suck to spend your 15 seconds of fame looking like a dumbarse


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

maybe better ventilation when worn backwards :idea:


----------



## Arkon (Apr 27, 2004)

Someone should look up Susan's number and call her. That's funny.


----------



## Chris130 (Mar 28, 2005)

How is that even remotely comfortable? Even out of the box, helmets come with the straps sorta close to set-up correctly. How do you sit there and re-strap the helmet that way, trying it on, re-strapping, etc, then finish with that result, look in the mirror and think "Yeah, THAT'S the ticket!"

Sheesh, some people's kids!

Cheers, Chris


----------



## zon (Nov 4, 2004)

loadedcarp said:


> There was a story on the news Thursday about this giant friggin snake carcass floating in some pond near a Tampa Bay nature trail.
> 
> The only bicyclist they could find to talk to was this nice young lady:


Hey,,,I know her! Thats Cindy Howell's sister! Are those Ryder sunglasses she's wearing?  Speaking of Cindy,,, how's the 'ol bit,, scratch that,,, babe doing? She get her money yet? 

.


----------



## Rebus (Jun 11, 2004)

I wonder if she was riding sans helmet, with just her cute little hat on, and someone asked her if she wanted to be on TV. She says yes, and someone hands her a helmet so she doesn't look like a complete doofus.

Kinda backfired if that's the case.


----------



## Dave Moore (Apr 15, 2004)

brado1 said:


> maybe better ventilation when worn backwards :idea:


Holy crap thats funny!!!


----------



## bob (Jan 14, 2004)

The video is running on CNN.com. It's the video about the dead python in a park near Tampa. I saw it yesterday and wondered how long it would take to end up on passion.


----------



## mtbnewguy (Nov 29, 2004)

*dyslexia...*

never heard of helmet dyslexia before...


----------



## mattbikeboy (Jun 8, 2004)

keeb said:


> it's just hard to look at that poor woman without laughing out loud. It's gotta suck to spend your 15 seconds of fame looking like a dumbarse


You're a much better person than I am. I saw that video yesterday and immediately started to laugh out loud.  Imagine, your 15 seconds of national fame and you look like a dope. At least I only look like a dope around my family and my riding buddies. I guess that is why she is wearing the ball cap underneath -- we all know those pesky bike helmets aren't at all comfortable.

mbb


----------



## PaMtnBkr (Feb 28, 2005)

This is proof of natures process of natural selection! The gene pool is a bit shallow in this poor woman!


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

"Giro Roc Loc?.... yep its a workin'. Keeps this fool thing from slippin' off da back me head."


----------



## Joe Bagadonuts (Jul 1, 2005)

I love it when you point out someone's got a helmet on backwards and they argue with you about it... "No, it's right, you can tell by the _aerodynamics_. Duh."


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

I see this at least a couple times a year. A while back at the Interbike Dirt Demo, I was kicking back under a tree right across from a recumbant manufacturers tent. Me and a bunch of other people taking a break couldn't control our laughter after watching a guy put his helmet on backwards and go for a spin on one of those contraptions.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

whoops! just got caught by a coworker for LOL! 

poor woman.

hehehe

rt


----------



## EscourtU (Aug 15, 2006)

Someone started with wearing a hat backwards. Then Criss Cross wore their pants backwards, and now someone wears their helmet backwards. WILL IT EVER END???


----------



## K'Endo (Dec 23, 2003)

God you guys are all a bunch of square-asses! Don't you know the cool people wear helmets backwards? Like ball caps, you need to make a statement about your total apathy for the "right" way to wear them in order to be cool.

My prediction for next year, the cutting edge of cool will be to wear your bike helmet at a jaunty angle, with the visor bent upward.

Kn.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

*hat under helmet in Florida*

I don't know how people ride with hats under their helmets when it's above freezing. Makes me sweat just thinking about it.

And how she managed to get that helmet on like that puzzles the heck out of me. Did she put it on the right way and decide "that was too easy, it must go the other way"?


----------



## btadlock (Oct 3, 2005)

EscourtU said:


> . Then Criss Cross wore their pants backwards. WILL IT EVER END???


extra points for the obsure rap/hip hop reference.


----------



## Schmoe (Jan 13, 2004)

It has ocurred to me that this is why so many helmets have visors on them now. Not only are they useful to keep the sun out of your eyes, they also indicate which direction to wear the helmet. It does seem to be a common problem.


----------



## Rebus (Jun 11, 2004)

Schmoe said:


> It has ocurred to me that this is why so many helmets have visors on them now. Not only are they useful to keep the sun out of your eyes, they also indicate which direction to wear the helmet. It does seem to be a common problem.


I thought that was so your neck didn't get sunburned.


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

:


Dwight Moody said:


> Did she put it on the right way and decide "that was too easy, it must go the other way"?


Hehehehe:thumbsup:


----------



## rockeater (Nov 5, 2005)

btadlock said:


> extra points for the obsure rap/hip hop reference.


JUMP! JUMP!


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

K'Endo said:


> God you guys are all a bunch of square-asses! Don't you know the cool people wear helmets backwards? Like ball caps, you need to make a statement about your total apathy for the "right" way to wear them in order to be cool.
> 
> My prediction for next year, the cutting edge of cool will be to wear your bike helmet at a jaunty angle, with the visor bent upward.
> 
> Kn.


No, the uber cool will be wearing them sideways with the visor flattened out.


----------



## robbbby (Oct 1, 2006)

The backwards helmet style is quite common

Since I found quite a few i'll just link the pictures

https://kathyandmatt.net/img/tri/pardeeville04/helmet.jpg
Is this guy actually in a bike race???

https://www.nashvillecyclist.com/pages/Diaries/katcarroll/tthat.jpg
I think this was done as a joke, but gorgeous none the less

https://www.kpea.org/kath.jpg
BEEP BEEP

https://www.rknibbe.com/NovaScotia/Images/Day7/HelmetBackwards.jpg
At least her head will be safe if she falls over the guard railing.

https://thumbs.dreamstime.com/thumb_52/1144483362b90y0r.jpg
No "popping wheelies" for you son

https://www.spaceg.com/multimedia/collection/Motorcycles/Motorcycle helmet backwards.jpg
Saved the best picture for last! I don't even know what to say to this one.


----------



## Random Drivel (Oct 20, 2006)

btadlock said:


> extra points for the obsure rap/hip hop reference.


Except he got it wrong--it's Kriss Kross . . . .

so no points.


----------



## MillerSHO (Sep 28, 2006)

robbbby said:


> The backwards helmet style is quite common
> 
> Since I found quite a few i'll just link the pictures
> 
> ...


Gorgeous?


----------



## EscourtU (Aug 15, 2006)

Forgive me as I am not into Hip-Hop. When their career went backwards after that stint they had to change their name and clothing to start going the correct way.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Dwight Moody said:


> I don't know how people ride with hats under their helmets when it's above freezing. Makes me sweat just thinking about it.
> 
> And how she managed to get that helmet on like that puzzles the heck out of me. Did she put it on the right way and decide "that was too easy, it must go the other way"?


humidity + Hats = stupidity


----------



## Jwiffle (Jan 26, 2004)

Helmets should come with little arrows that say "This way front." Come to think of it, some do. I work in a shop and almost half the customers I help find a helmet either ask, "which way is front?" or just stick it on backwards before I can show them how to put it on. Apparently, something that appears obvious to most just isn't so for some people.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 1, 2002)

robbbby said:


> The backwards helmet style is quite common
> http://www.spaceg.com/multimedia/collection/Motorcycles/Motorcycle helmet backwards.jpg
> Saved the best picture for last! I don't even know what to say to this one.


People love the old drool bucket ... er, I mean plastic chinstrap helmets.


----------



## Twisted Trail (Oct 13, 2006)

*as though helmets LOOK cool in ANY direction*

Oh yah! Wearing a helmet the right way while walking around off the bike looks soooo much cooler.....D'oh!

Which is why I remove my helmet if I am voluntarily more than 5 feet away from my bike or not planning on riding away on it any time soon.....


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

Chris130 said:


> How is that even remotely comfortable? Even out of the box, helmets come with the straps sorta close to set-up correctly. How do you sit there and re-strap the helmet that way, trying it on, re-strapping, etc, then finish with that result, look in the mirror and think "Yeah, THAT'S the ticket!"
> 
> Sheesh, some people's kids!
> 
> Cheers, Chris


OK, I have to ask... you actually check yourself in the mirror after getting your "kit" on?

I just gear up and go.....


----------



## TheBigC (Jan 3, 2005)

I work on the trail. I stop people at least once a week to tell them to turn their helmet around or give them some instruction on how to adjust their straps. Its depressing.


----------



## stucol (Jun 26, 2006)

The dumbing down of TV ?

Never mind the daft lassie, someone post a picture of the snake !!

Or was it just a piece of irrigation pipe with eyes painted on ?


----------



## STinGa (Jan 14, 2004)

Jwiffle said:


> Helmets should come with little arrows that say "This way front." /QUOTE]
> 
> Printing the directions wouldn't help. I have seen more than a few of these set up facing the wrong way ... and _they are_ labeled (luckily it has always been during training exercises).


----------



## bulletbob (Apr 5, 2004)

*The last one...*



robbbby said:


> http://www.spaceg.com/multimedia/collection/Motorcycles/Motorcycle helmet backwards.jpg
> Saved the best picture for last! I don't even know what to say to this one.


...reminds of this:


----------



## TheBigC (Jan 3, 2005)

Theres a link to picture in the OP. It wasnt as big as the news would like you to think. Well, origonally it wasnt. After sitting in the water bloating for a couple days, it got large.

Oh, yeah, it was a VERY pretty snake. Shame on the idiot who let it go. Someone would have taken it or paid money for it.


----------



## prmtbrider (Nov 23, 2006)

*Awesome research!!!*

Awesome research!!!



robbbby said:


> The backwards helmet style is quite common
> 
> Since I found quite a few i'll just link the pictures
> 
> ...


----------



## Dan'ger (Aug 26, 2004)

She attended the University of Non-Conforming Bikers


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

Thats just too funny.. I feel bad for them all


----------



## djcrb9 (Jan 13, 2004)

That's just classic... and to think it was on CN!

My old boss had a routine where he'd wear his green Giro E2 backwards... if you remember it, it was in '02 i think, but the Roc Loc things were red. They went right over his eyes, and it was a great alien look.


----------

